# ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?



## memisis (17. Februar 2015)

*~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

Guten abend 

meine freundin ist auf der suche nach einem neuen spiele laptop weil sie sich nicht mehr mit 13 fps rumschlagen will..

Budget: 700€
Anwendungsbereich: hauptsächlich spiele
Bildschirmgröße: am liebsten 17 zoll, mehr schadet nicht
Bildschirmauflösung: ??
Glare/Matt: ??
Akkulaufzeit: ist nicht soo wichtig, je länger desto besser
Gewicht: ist egal
Besondere Anforderungen: -


hauptsächlich wird diablo 3 + add on gespielt. ab und zu cs go, league of legends und vllt noch h1z1 + dayZ (nicht schlimm wenn der lapi die letzten 2 spiele nicht packt)


----------



## DerXanny (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

1. https://www.alternate.de/MSI/GP70-2PEi581FD-Notebook/html/product/1157071?tk=8&lk=6635 
- GPU ist ist eine Maxwell mit 384 Shader, aber nur DDR3, für das Full-HD-Display evtl. zu schwach.
- CPU taktet max. bis 2,7 GHz, 2C/4T.
- Keine SSD, aber bei max. 700 und 17 Zoll auch nicht möglich, 500GB HDD, 8 GB RAM ist ok.
- Tastatur von Steelseries, ist ein Plus.
- 6 Zellen Akku
- Kein OS

Brauchst du nun ein Akku oder nicht? Hauptsächlich nur Stromanschluss?

2. https://www.alternate.de/Acer/Aspire-E5-771G-57PV-Notebook/html/product/1169760?tk=8&lk=6635
- GPU gleich wie oben
- CPU ganz neu, besserer Basistakt, Turbo ist glaub ich gleich
- Auch keine SSD, dafür 1 TB HDD, 8Gb RAM.
- Standard-Tastatur
- 4 Zellen Akku
- Win 8.1 64bit


----------



## memisis (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

es wird hauptsächlich mit strom anschluss gearbeitet
1 tb festplatte ist nicht nötig, 500 gb würden schon reichen
ein OS MUSS vorhanden sein


was haltet ihr denn von diesen hier ?
MSI Gaming Notebooks GE / GX / GT saugünstig >> notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

Das einzige, welches mir auf deiner Auflistung postiv auffällt bzw. passend erscheint für dein Anforderungsprodil ist dieses. Guter i7, 8Gb, 840m. Leider keine SSD aber bei dem Budget muss man eben Abstriche machen. 
Ansonsten kann ich Dir die Angebot von Lenovo Z50-70 und die Y50-70 (wobei letztere eher höherpreisig sind) ans Herz legen.


----------



## memisis (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

mit dem Lenovo Z50-70 ist 
das hier gemeint, oder ?
das gefällt uns schonmal sehr


----------



## chischko (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

Ja, vom Z50-70 gibt es unterschiedliche Konfigurationen.
Tipp: In Sachen Laptops ist Amazon nicht die beste Anlaufstelle. Geizhals, Notebooksbilliger und Andere sind hier besser aufgestellt.


----------



## DerXanny (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

Ich würde ein MSI Modell mit 15,6 Zoll nehmen.

MSI GP60-2PEi585FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5 / 8GB RAM / 500GB / inkl. MS Windows 8.1 64bit] bei notebooksbilliger.de

oder

MSI GE60-2PCi58H11W7 Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i5-4210H / 8GB RAM / SSD+HDD / GTX 850M / Win7] bei notebooksbilliger.de, das würde ich nehmen, aber zu teuer für dich, 869.
Starke CPU, GTX 850M 2GB GDDR5, 8GB RAM, SSD+HDD, alles was man für spielen braucht.

Achte auch min. eine 840M, bloß keine 820M, da verstecken sich sehr viele unterschiedliche Modelle drunter, von Fermi bis Kepler.


----------



## memisis (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

reicht dieser lenovo für die ansprüche ?
ist der MSI von der leistung her besser ? (der billigere MSI)
wenn der billigere MSI nicht besser ist wird wahrscheinlich der lenovo gekauft
(genau diese version vom lenovo finde ich auf geizhals nicht (mit windows) also wird es wahrscheinlich von amazon gekauft werden)


was ist mit diesem hier ?
MSI GP70-2PEi581FD Gaming Notebook [43,9cm (17.3") Full-HD / i5-4210H / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 840M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## DerXanny (18. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

geht auch, aber du wolltest ja eins mit BS, deswegen habe ich die anderen nicht gepostet.


----------



## memisis (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*

MSI GP60-2PEi781FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD / i7-4710MQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / 840M / FreeDOS] bei notebooksbilliger.de
dieser hier ist es geworden
vielen dank für eure hilfe !


----------



## chischko (19. Februar 2015)

*AW: ~700€ Gaming Notebook ?*



memisis schrieb:


> ein OS MUSS vorhanden sein


Ööööhm!??? HÄÄ!?! (Sorry für die miese Wortwahl aber....)... Du wolltest doch einen MIT Beriebssystem oder? Oder habe ich da nun was missverstanden?
Bei diesem ist nämlich definitiv keins dabei. Außer du hast halt separat eins bestellt...


----------

